# CML, AMC, and MAY looking good



## Lucstar (28 August 2004)

These three stocks looks like they're about to rise. What do you guys think?


----------



## scsl (24 September 2006)

Lucstar said:
			
		

> These three stocks looks like they're about to rise. What do you guys think?



I was searching for threads on Coles Myer and this thread from 2004 was amongst the search results. I just thought it was an interesting post by Lucstar - call it what you want, by I'd say it was great foresight!

Private equity players are looking to takeover Coles Myer, with further share price gains anticipated. Amcor has been up as much as 12% over the last two weeks as oil prices fell and takeover speculation surfaced. Mayne Pharma (which came about through the demerger of MAY:Mayne Group) jumped 34% on Thursday after a takeover bid from a US firm. 

It may have taken two years from the posting date, but they are looking very good now!


----------



## Realist (24 September 2006)

Yep he did well....

Had he said AUM, PDN and BHP I'd have been even more impressed.


----------



## swingstar (24 September 2006)

Don't get too excited about AMC. It has risen (and obviously fallen as much) 12% about ten times since 2004.

I would actually say AMC was not a good pick, since it has pretty much done nothing in a market that rose 35%.


----------



## michael_selway (24 September 2006)

swingstar said:
			
		

> Don't get too excited about AMC. It has risen (and obviously fallen as much) 12% about ten times since 2004.
> 
> I would actually say AMC was not a good pick, since it has pretty much done nothing in a market that rose 35%.




good point, atm its not an all time high

thx

MS


----------



## scsl (24 September 2006)

swingstar said:
			
		

> Don't get too excited about AMC. It has risen (and obviously fallen as much) 12% about ten times since 2004.
> 
> I would actually say AMC was not a good pick, since it has pretty much done nothing in a market that rose 35%.



Yeah, I was actually referring to their performances of late...

But you're right, there is nothing to get excited about with AMC, particularly as management have confirmed that they have not received any takeover proposals. And with oil probably due for a bounce, I think AMC will be a good shorting opportunity this week.


----------

